# Saugeyes starting to heat up



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Me and my son got a nice mess of eyes from a res in fostoria 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice catch!! Trolling?


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

ress said:


> Nice catch!! Trolling?


casting from bank


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,I am going to try to get out this weekend on a upground in my area and was woundering what you were casting from the bank?I live over by Bucyrus, Ohio Thanks Jim


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

me and my buddy would love to get some saugeyes since the maumee is so packed anymore....we dont travel to far to fish could you tell me where you were and what kind of bait to use my 7yr old would love it.....cant take the 7 yr old in all that hell we call the maumee


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got these eyes on small twister tails. I dont give up to much info on location anymore on here because some people get bent out of shape. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

well thanks anyway i dont know anything about fostoria so i guess thats out of the question lol......its a shame when fisherman cant share spots anymore the meaning of fishing is sure changed since i was young...well enjoy and keep on getting your child to catch them fish theres nothing else like it....and its great to hear a father taking his kid out, dont happen enough anymore.....


----------



## wahoo1995 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice catch! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ohiobuck said:


> Me and my son got a nice mess of eyes from a res in fostoria
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice catches Tim. Tired of the crowds in the Maumee I take it? haha


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

You got that right Rayn i went up there two times this year and that was all i could take lol.


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

not very many people know where that spot is lol i wish i could post a picture on here of a 23 inch i got last summer right off the bank, i had no idea thay got that big. i thought i snagged into a catfish or something, but they are mostly 13 to 17 inchers in there and they are real skinny so i dont eat them


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

nice fish ohiobuck, thanks for sharing your picture. i'm from the area, got two spots i'm going to try. i understand not to give out too much info. thanks again.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Good job on the saugeyes bet that was some fun reeling them in and good eating! Thanks for the pic


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Tim, we Got 9 between 3 of us thenight after you ran into my Dad and Rick. I had a big girl break my 8lb test line too. I was kinda and idiot and didn't check my drag. Lost a few others as well


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah Ryan there are some nice ones in there. We got two that were 22" and one 24"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Rick got a 27" 9lber yesterday along with a 16"er.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I never have much luck in any of the res. in Fostoria. I think my timing may be off. maybe i'll drag the boat over and give it a try since the Maumee is washing itself out right now.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on the eyes. Love catching them. Lot down are way have dropped there eggs already got a 27" other night no eggs she was so skinny lookng with eggs 9# easy. Keep at it and keep that boy getting them. Tries some swimbaits on them man they love them.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

northern reb, sent you a p.m.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

fishslim said:


> Congrats on the eyes. Love catching them. Lot down are way have dropped there eggs already got a 27" other night no eggs she was so skinny lookng with eggs 9# easy. Keep at it and keep that boy getting them. Tries some swimbaits on them man they love them.


Lol i was using the big joshy swim baits that i got for free at the ogf crappie Tournament last fall . Half of them fish came on them plus got a few every night i went this week. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome they are a super bait for all species. The new 3.25 are unreal big eyes and bass are chrushing them right now. Great job!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool are you fishing the crappie tourney this spring. Im hoping I can get enough done to do another hand out for this tourney as well.


----------



## jameylee (Apr 2, 2012)

nice i am going fishing today in tiffin, accross from pioneer mill. i hope i can get somthing lol.. id even keep some nice cats.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

fostoria res..... out yesterday evening, about 1/2 of a bucket of crappie. 9 to 10 " . no saugeyes. maybe next time i'll have a lucky day for eyes.


----------

